# Ready to take the plunge



## Rugger (Apr 20, 2015)

My brother has a Vizsla and we've spent extended periods of time taking care of her over the last few years (sometimes a month or more at a time). She's an awesome dog and we fell in love with her. Now that his kids are older, we don't get to see her as much and my kids are itching for a dog of their own. We found an 18 month old female who's not cutting it as a field trial dog. We met her last week and she seems like a sweet girl. My brother's dog is a saint, and after reading the info on here, I'm kind of freaked out about the whole thing. After spending so much time around her, and another relatively calm V in the neighborhood, I didn't realize some of the other issues with the breed. Any advice on trying to acclimate a field trial dog who lives in a kennel with about 20 other V's to life in the suburbs as a crate trained family pet would be greatly appreciated. We have about a week to prep and I'm trying to learn all I can, but right now, I'm kind of wishing I didn't stumble across this forum;-)

Thanks


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

am I getting this right, the owners are discarding her because she's not doing well in field trials?


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

My In-Laws rescued a lab that was chained up out side for most of it's life. The old saying you can't teach an old dog new tricks is absolutely false, in fact older dogs can pick things up faster than a puppy can. The black lab was 6 when they got him and with in a week he was potty trained. Obviously all dogs are different but Vizslas are very smart so I know she can figure it out quickly. Vizslas love their owners and are velcro dogs and this poor sweet baby has been locked in a kennel with no human love. She is going to be so greatful for the life you are giving her and will try to please you in everyway she can. Just a warning... they are very addictive.... I am waiting to get my second now


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not uncommon for them to find a new home, for a dog that does not run big enough for field trials, or fit into their breeding program. They spend a lot of time traveling a good part of the US trialing, and feel its better for the dog to have its very own family, than to stay with them. 
A good many foot hunters jump at the chance of owning one of these dogs, and making it a part of their home. I would be asking more about her temperament than anything else, as your wanting her as a family companion. If she has a stable temperament, go for it.

I have found most kennel dogs transfer to being in the house quite easily.
I think they look at it as if they hit the jackpot. She will be piled up in bed with one of your kids. At least that's how its been at my house.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Exercise, exercise, exercise. Field bred Vs tend to be high energy dogs, so I would be figuring out where in your area you can take her for off-leash time. Dog parks can be good once in awhile (IMO), but my dog who has also been trained to hunt gets bored with them quickly, so look for less traveled areas, big fields, woodsy trails, ponds, etc. Get a 30 foot check cord (long lead) to keep her on until you know how her recall is. On leash walks are very important too as it gives you an opportunity to brush up on training outside the home and establishes your role as boss—at least if you're enforcing rules. 

Speaking of rules, decide as a family before she comes in the door what the rules are so everyone is consistent. It'll make it easier on her to adjust and succeed if she knows what she's supposed to do. 

I would also be asking about her temperament and what socialization she has had. Is she always in a kennel or does she sometimes get to live in a house with all of the weird noises that happen there? What training has she had and what are the specific commands/hand signals? 

Otherwise, just be patient with her and yourself. Maybe sign up for a training class and get your whole family involved. Welcome to the forum and please let us know how it goes. We can definitely help you out more once we know the specific issues you need to work out.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

harrigab said:


> am I getting this right, the owners are discarding her because she's not doing well in field trials?


“The difference between the right word and the almost right word is the difference between lightning and a lightning bug.”


― Mark Twain, The Wit and Wisdom of Mark Twain

We don't "discard" one of our dogs that may not make it as a Field Trial dog or one to use in our breeding program. We "sacrifice" for the benefit of the dog, so that they have a life where they get more personal attention and love than we are able to give. If you think it's an easy thing, you are grossly mistaken.
Ken


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Before the pup arrives, have everyone in the family - especially your wife - practice the routine of cheerfully putting the pup into the crate (commands, toys, happy voice, etc.). That way when you or your wife are on your very last nerve, you can cheerfully put the pup safely into the crate for a much-needed 5 minute time out (for you, not the pup). Putting the pup into a crate as punishment or while you are beside yourself does not help anyone.

If there is any doubt in your mind, let me assure you, there will come a time when you will need this skill. :

Other than that, enjoy the ride! Remember this forum is more about problems and solutions. Most of the time the stories you tell your friends or the pictures you take will be about how great it is to have your pup as part of your family. Good luck!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

You may have read some scary stuff here about what V's are like. In terms of how hyper they are or how much attention they need. The first thing that you need to know is how puppy dependent that is. The issues that V's have are by far the worst in puppy hood. Your 18 month old is very likely to be over most of it. Especially so in another 6 months.

The other important thing is that there are big differences between dogs. You have heard about hyper ones, but you know of mellow ones, too. The hyper ones get all the press, especially on YouTube. There is a wide range of temperament and you need to know where this girl sits. The breeder/owner knows - trust his/her judgement.

I think that you have an exceptional opportunity. 18 months is a great age: sure, puppies are adorable, but they are also a LOT of work and frustration. Also, this dog is likely a result of very careful, responsible, breeding.

Bob


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SaVe Me - SaVe Me - so much work ahead of You - you have looked at the past !!!!!!!!! now the future ? there is no PERFECT V ! if not you ? where will the pup go ? - if this is right 4 your family ? so many hours of work 4 the family & PUP !GO WITH YOUR HEART ! the ? what if ! what if NOT !!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

WillowyndRanch said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > am I getting this right, the owners are discarding her because she's not doing well in field trials?
> ...


we also have sayings this side of the pond too Ken, for instance "a dog is for life, not just for christmas"
If young Elvis doesn't take to working on the shoots I doubt I'd sacrifice him to another home though.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> WillowyndRanch said:
> 
> 
> > harrigab said:
> ...


Big difference between handling many dogs in one day, to compete in certain venues, and just having a couple of dogs.
Putting a dogs best interest above your own, is never easy if it means a new home.
If you want to see a man brought to tears, watch him after the happy new owners leave with a dog he loves, and has became attached to.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

If the dog was in a kennel full time, it has a whole lot of human snuggle time to make up for. Enjoy :-*. 

I rescued a V exactly 2 years ago on 4/24 (this Friday). The first few weeks were tough for us and tough for him as we got used to each other. Now I cannot imagine life without him, he is the most obedient, snuggly little man you can imagine and my other V loves him to death. They are best friends.

The other nice thing about a field dog is that it's had extensive training. A real plus with a rescue.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I know zilch on the politics of field trialling and kennelling multiple dogs, but good on you Rugger for taking her on, I'm sure with plenty of attention and exercise she'll make a cracking family member


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I think you should seize the opportunity. Yes Dharma is almost 2 now and is running with me. She has settled down a lot compared to when we got a 7 week old puppy. (my parents were with us the week we brought her home and there is a more mature, loving, very smart and not so wild child dog today).
When I started looking for a Vizsla, there was a huge wait list for puppies and continues to be. Often the breeder requires you to return the puppy or dog to them to be rehomed if you for any reason can't keep them. This is likely a case of the dog's well being and the breeder's peace of mind. Yes you do need to be consistent amongst yourselves and set rules. They are very loving dogs and eager to please their families. It just sounds like you need to pick up where they left off.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Bob said:


> The hyper ones get all the press, especially on YouTube. There is a wide range of temperament and you need to know where this girl sits. The breeder/owner knows - trust his/her judgement.


This is so true. When I told my Dad we were getting a Vizsla he had no clue what that was. After we got off the phone, he YouTubed Vizsla videos and saw all of the crazy zoomie videos. Shortly after he phoned me back and asked me what the heck I was getting one of "those dogs" for and told me that I had no idea what I was getting myself into ;D He actually thought I would need to quit my job or work at home to be able to deal with the maniac red dog I was getting. He even told me he didn't want THAT dog coming to visit. Fast forward 2 years and I almost think he looks forward to seeing our boy than he does us. Though they can have crazy moments, they are not crazy 100% of the time. 

Take the information you see on this forum and in this thread, and hopefully it will be of assistance as you transition with your new pup. Most rescues come with some form of "baggage" for lack of a better word. You are fortunate to know where this dog has come from, and as Vizsla Baby said, she likely has a very solid foundation from her field training.

You'll want to keep your girl physically and mentally challenged - a tired dog is a happy (and less crazy) dog


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

The best training tip I learned before getting a dog: never ever say the dog's name in an angry voice -- even when you are upset at them. Pick a word or noise (like "hey!" or "neh eh eh") and avoid saying the dog's name in any negative tone. For a dog to listen to you they need to know their name and *want* to listen to you. Even if she already knows her name she may ignore you if she comes to associate it with bad attention rather than good.

Also, we took in my spouse's parents' dog when he was 12 years old (and he was a stubborn old schnauzer) and taught him the command "Get out of the kitchen" which stuck until he passed away at 14. Dogs can learn lifelong as long as they want to please you! Just make training a positive and consistent experience and I'm sure you'll do fine! At least you don't have to live through the shark-attack phase


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rug ? no feed back from U yet - hope U did pick the pup - if so -send some pics - keep us updated on his and your life - the only way this forum learns anything - you have 2 stick with it - good bad or ugly ! so many pup pics & ?'s ( I love them ) it is the story of the pup's life - that interests Me the most !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rugger (Apr 20, 2015)

So we are going ahead with it. My wife is picking her up on Friday. We are super excited and my boys are going to be beside themselves. I've been reading everything I can and have probably watched 10 Dog Whisperer episodes  I found out the kind of food she's been eating and ordered some, and we are getting the crate, leashes, and everything else. I'm also getting an field trainer remote collar to help with training her. At this point, we are just hoping for the best, but I'm sure it's going to be a wild ride. The guy we are getting her from has been very helpful, and we have an open invitation to bring her back for a run around his farm whenever we would like. Thanks for all the feedback, and I'm sure I'll be back with questions.


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Good luck, you are in for lots of amazing times! Be prepared to have your heart stolen 
I wouldn't know what to do with out my bestest friend now


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Rugger said:


> So we are going ahead with it. My wife is picking her up on Friday. ...


Well now, it's been a week ... are we going to see pictures? We LOVE pictures!

Bob


----------



## Rugger (Apr 20, 2015)

We picked up Biscuit on Friday. She turned 19 months old yesterday. She's super sweet, but I think still in shock from the whole experience. She hasn't really eaten much of anything and has yet to bark. She hasn't really been on a leash much, or learned any commands (sit, stay, etc), and has already pooped in the house a couple times, so we are going to have our hands full with trying to train her. We took her birding Saturday morning and she did great. Scared of other dogs, but seemed to have a good time at the forest preserve. My boys love her, and I think she has gotten more loving this weekend than she probably has in her life. She's taking to her crate pretty well, with the occasional push in the behind to get her in, and she hasn't made any noise at night, so that's been a plus. I'll be back with more questions, and any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rugger (Apr 20, 2015)

Here's a few more


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Never thought I'd say this .........

I think your kids have worn that V out!!!!

Great looking pup, kids look super happy 

Good Times 

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What sweet, sweet pictures!! Biscuit never knew she would end up having her very own boys!! Looks like a terrific match! Thank you for sharing. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations, she is gorgeous!! The best thing you can do is establish a consistent routine for her (feeding, letting out to eliminate, training, and of course, lots of playtime and love - which your boys look like they've mastered  ). She will come out of her shell in no time, and you should end up with one heck of a dog.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

Boy you will be in for some great times - a lot of frustration at times and days you will wonder what did you get yourselves into.. but I wouldn't trade it for anything.

A few years from now you will look back and think what life was like pre-Vizsla. Boring, lol!

Enjoy, she looks lovely. She'll start barking and get more vocal when she gets more comfortable with you. Trust me!


----------



## Rugger (Apr 20, 2015)

So I could use a bit of guidance. It seems that she hasn't had a lot of interaction with humans. She's kind of freaked out about most everything. She finally urinated while on the leash this morning, which was a first. Aside from that, she's snuck away and pooped in the house a few times, so now it's crate or outside. I figure we'll get the housebreaking thing straightened out, but I'm not sure how to handle the fear issue. She'll be walking along fine and then just kind of freak out and stop in her tracks if she sees something like a garbage can. No amount of pulling can get her to move. This has happened out on walks, as well as when moving towards the house, or even heading towards the door to go out. I can easily walk over and just pick her up and carry her, and she's fine with that, but that doesn't seem like a great long term solution. She's still not really eating, and treats don't seem to interest her, so the usual bribery tactics have been ineffective. Any ideas?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

This is a big adjustment for her, and for you. It will take her a little while to realize that this is her new home, and build trust with you. Since she is hiding, she may have been harshly disciplined for eliminating inside in the past, rather than someone showing her where she should be eliminating (outdoors). Give her lots of trips outside so that she has the chance to eliminate outdoors, and when she does give her lots of praise (if she is reserved, keep the praise to a calm and soothing voice rather than an excited voice). As she opens up she may become more food driven, but in the beginning it is not unusual for a rescue to show no interest in food or treats due to stress. 

If you can't keep an eye on her, then absolutely put her in her crate. If you haven't already, I would also put a blanket on top of the crate to help her feel secure in there. For now I would also keep her living space to one/two rooms, but not free run of the house. Once she has mastered the house training in those rooms, you can expand, but you will need to keep a constant eye on her for the next little while. You can also leash her to you and bring her around the house with you. 

It sounds like she needs to learn to trust, and gain confidence. I would enroll her in an obedience class where she is around new people, and new dogs, and you can step in as the leader for her. One of my fosters was badly abused and very fearful of pretty much everything - people (especially men,) anything that resembled a stick (cane, shovel, broom, etc), any moderately loud noise, etc). I did a level 1 and level 2 obedience class with her, and lots of at home training and 5 months later she was adopted out to her forever home a very happy and confident dog. While I was completely capable of teaching her the obedience commands at home, it was the atmosphere of being around other dogs and people that she needed to gain that confidence and help to socialize her. 

Thank you for giving this girl a chance. Keep us posted


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Imagine if you woke up one morning in a different country. Everyone spoke a different language, and you could not understand a word they said. On top of that, everything worked differently to the point you couldn't even find the restroom. While everyone was nice to you, nothing was like it had been at home, and something's were just down right scary.

As others have pointed out its going to take some time for her to adjust. Bonding, and potty training, and her having a place to feel safe is going to be top priorities. If she has mainly been kenneled and in fields, just walking down your street maybe stressing her. I wouldn't push her to face her fears, just slow and steady encouragement. Walk her in more solitude places for most of her walk, with only a few minutes of each walk being in a busier place. If she is scared of trash cans, don't drag her past them. Let each day that she walks a foot closer to one before locking up be a achievement.


----------



## Rugger (Apr 20, 2015)

I get it. We are treating her with kid gloves. I realized she's never eliminated while on the leash before, so that along with everything else is different. I guess more than anything, I wanted to make sure that picking her up and carrying her out the door isn't setting me up for future disaster. She's fine once I pick her up and move her where she needs to be, and she isn't nervous or shaking while I'm doing it. It just felt a lot better than tugging her along by the leash while she digs in. She loves her crate and definitely seems to feel safe in there. She is also wagging her tail in the morning when we come down to get her, which is a new thing for her. Heck, at this point it doesn't seem like she even knows her name. We aren't in a hurry to "fix" anything, just want to make sure we don't make matters worse. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Our Daisy was a 5 year old rescue that we adopted. When we got her she had a confidence problem, although not nearly as bad as Biscuit's. Hers showed itself on walks, where she would stay at heel, even when I encouraged her to explore. This was fixed by getting another dog, not that I'm suggesting that for you (we kind of fell into it). I don't know what the psychology of it was, but her change was immediate and complete. We had also seen this change when having a neighbor's V along on walks.

You say that Biscuit was afraid of other dogs, but if you could find her a buddy in the neighborhood, it's something that I would encourage you to try.

Bob


----------



## Rugger (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, week one is in the books. So far so good. She's improved in some areas and gone downhill a bit in others. She has started wagging her tail when she comes out of her crate in the morning and is more comfortable with us loving on her a bit. The one real issue is that she doesn't want to walk on the leash. She was fine the first few days, but now, no amount of tugging can budge her. Sometimes we are able to get her out the door, but she may get a block away, and get a bit weirded out and just put the brakes on. My 9 yr old has carried her home a few times already. She's completely relaxed when you carry her. She still won't eliminate on the leash with us, but this morning we put her on a long leash in the back yard by herself and she finally went. We came out and immediately praised and rewarded. We have a dog trainer coming out today to assess the situation and give us some tips. Still worried that this will turn out like the other field trial washout I read about on this forum, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad your getting help with her.
You will never know just how good of dog she can be, until you put in the time with her. I sending good thoughts your way, that she is able to come out of her shell.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Let her drag the leash around the house and occasionally pick it up and walk around a room with her, giving lots of praise. At the very least this will help get her comfortable with one aspect of going on a walk. One other thought is to really focus on walks being a quick training event, rather than for exercise. This might be hard to gauge, but try turning back before she breaks down. The first 20 times that might mean just going to the end of the driveway and turning back, but if you can complete a walk on a good note, I think that'll do wonders for her confidence in that situation. 

Stay hopeful. You're definitely in for a long road with her, but there are very few dogs in my opinion that are beyond fixing and everything you've described about her behavior is reasonable to expect from a dog of her background. It'll be harder for her because she's past that puppy stage where she might have been fearful of new things, but had a moldable, plastic mind that could assimilate that info much quicker. Now she's dealing with everything she knew not being the same and that's really hard.


----------

